# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  سخنرانی ریچارد فاینمن در هنگام دریافت جایزه‌ی نوبل

## khatereh 2

متني که پيش رو داريد متن سخنراني «ريچارد فاينمن»  فيزيکدان نامي معاصر است که در هنگام دريافت جايزه ي نوبل فيزيک در سال 1965 ميلادي در ميان جمعي از دانشمندان ايراد کرده است. فاينمن و همکارانش، «جولين شوينگر» از آمريکا و «سين ايتيروتومونگا» از ژاپن، به خاطر ايجاد اولين يگانگي موفقيت آميزِ نسبيت خاص و مکانيک کوانتومي موفق به دريافت اين جايزه گشتند.


اين نظريه که «الکتروديناميک کوانتومي (qed)» نام دارد، برحسب معيارهاي امروزي در عرصه ي کوچکي سهم داشت و تنها برهم کنش هاي فوتون و الکترون را مورد بررسي قرار مي داد (نيروهاي هسته اي قوي و ضعيف و به طريق اولي گراني را شامل نمي شد). اما اين اکتشاف که پس از سال ها نااميدي به ثمر رسيد، اولين پيشرفت اساسي در زمينه ي يگانگي نسبيت خاص و مکانيک کوانتومي بود.


فاينمن فيزيکدان شوخ طبعي بود و از شيرين کاري هاي او باز کردن در گاوصندوق ها بود که در اين کار مهارت خارق العاده اي داشت! همچنين او به خاطر توانايي اش در انتقال مفاهيم پيچيده ي فيزيک به زبان ساده به دانشجويان مشهور است. وي در سخنراني اش درباره ي اين سؤال که «علم چيست؟» و حواشي آن صحبت مي کند و سعي کرده است که ذات علم را توصيف کند.


*متن سخنراني :*


خُب، به نظر شما علم چيست؟ عقل سليم مي گويد که شما معلم هاي علوم جواب اين سؤال را خيلي خوب مي دانيد. اگر هم احياناً جوابش را نمي دانيد، در همه ي کتاب هاي راهنماي معلمِ کتاب هاي درسي درباره ي اين مسئله به اندازه ي کافي بحث شده است. در اين صورت، من چه مي توانم بگويم؟


حالا که اين طور است، دلم مي خواهد برايتان تعريف کنم که چطور ياد گرفتم که علم چيست. چيزي را که برايتان تعريف مي کنم ممکن است کمي بچگانه به نظر برسد، چون آن را موقعي که بچه بودم ياد گرفتم و از همان اول در خونم بود. شايد فکر کنيد مي خواهم بهتان ياد بدهم که چطور درس بدهيد؛ من اصلا و ابدا چنين قصدي ندارم. فقط مي خواهم با گفتن اينکه چطور آن را ياد گرفتم، به شما بگويم که علم چيست.


راستش را بخواهيد، ياد دادنش کار پدرم بود و به زماني برمي گردد که مادرم من را حامله بود! البته اين حرف ها را بعداً شنيدم، چون آن موقع از صحبت هايشان بي خبر بودم! پدرم مي گفت : «اين بچه اگر بزرگ شود يک دانشمند درست و حسابي مي شود!»


چطور اين حرف درست از آب درآمد؟ او هيچ وقت به من نگفت که بايد حتما يک دانشمند بشوم. خودش که اصلاً دانشمند نبود؛ يک تاجر بود، مدير فروش در شرکتي که لباس هاي يک شکل توليد مي کرد. ولي تا دلتان بخواهد عاشق علم بود و زياد مي خواند. موقعي که خيلي کوچک بودم و هنوز در صندلي بچه غذا مي خوردم، بعد از شام پدرم با من بازي مي کرد. او تعداد زيادي کاشي هاي ريزِ کف حمام آورده بود. من آنها را روي هم مي چيدم و اين اجازه را داشتم که آخري را فشار بدهم تا ببينم چطوري همه چيز فرو مي ريزد. خُب، تا اينجا اوضاع روبه راه بود. بعداً بازي ما پيشرفته تر شد. کاشي ها رنگارنگ بودند و اين دفعه من بايد يک کاشي سفيد، دو کاشي آبي، يک کاشي سفيد، دو کاشي آبي و همين طور تا آخر روي هم مي چيدم. من دوست داشتم يک کاشي آبي بگذارم، اما نمي شد؛ حتماً بايد دو تا مي گذاشتم. حالا ديگر فکر کنم متوجه کلک پنهان اين بازي شده ايد : اول بچه را گرفتار بازي مي کنيد، بعد آرام آرام چيزهايي را که ارزش آموزشي دارند به او تزريق مي کنيد!


خُب، مادرم زن حساسي بود و متوجه اين کوشش هاي موذيانه شد و گفت : «مل! لطفاً بگذار اگر بچۀ بيچاره دلش مي خواهد کاشي آبي بگذارد.» پدرم هم مي گفت : «نه! دلم مي خواهد متوجه طرح ها بشود. اين پايين ترين سطح رياضي است که مي توانم بهش ياد بدهم.»


اگر هدفم اين بود که بهتان بگويم «رياضي چيست؟»، تا حالا بايد گرفته باشيد : رياضي پيدا کردن طرح هاست. آموزشِ او برايم خيلي مؤثر بود. اولين کسب موفقيت از اين آموزش، موقعي بود که به مهد کودک رفتم. ما در مهد کودک چيزهايي را مي بافتيم. به ما مي گفتند کاغذهاي رنگي را مثل نوارهاي عمودي ببافيم و از بافتن آنها طرح هايي به دست بياوريم. (الان ديگر از اين کارها نمي کنند؛ مي گويند براي بچه خيلي سخت است.) معلم مهد به قدري از کار من تعجب کرد که نامه اي به خانه فرستاد و اعلام کرد که اين يک بچه ي استثنايي است، چون قبل از بافتن مي تواند تجسم کند که طرحش چه شکلي مي شود و بلد است طرح هاي پيچيده و شگفت انگيز درست کند! معلوم مي شود که بازي کاشي براي من خيلي مؤثر بود.


حالا مي خواهم درباره ي تجربه هاي رياضي ام در نوجواني حرف بزنم. چيز ديگري که پدرم گفت و من نمي توانم آن را کامل و خوب توضيح بدهم، اين بود که نسبت محيط به قطر همه ي دايره ها هميشه بدون توجه به اندازه ي آنها مساوي است. اين نظر به عقيده ي من اصلاً بديهي نبود، ولي اين نسبت يک خصوصيت جالب داشت : يک عدد خيلي جالب و عجيب و غريب به نام پي. درباره ي اين عدد معمايي وجود داشت که من در نوجواني اصلاً نمي توانستم بفهمم. اما خيلي جالب بود و به همين خاطر همه جا دنبال پي بودم. بعدها زماني که در مدرسه ياد گرفتم چطور مي شود اعداد کسري را به اعشاري تبديل کرد و چطور سه و يک هشتم برابر 3,125 مي شود، يکي از دوستانم نوشت که اين عدد مساوي پي است، يعني نسبت محيط به قطر دايره. معلممان آن را به 3,1416 تصحيح کرد. اين قصه ها را مي گويم تا روي يک نکته تأکيد کنم : براي من مهم نبود که خود عدد چه است، مهم اين بود که درباره ي اين عدد معما و شگفتي وجود داشت. بعداً وقتي در آزمايشگاه آزمايش مي کردم -منظورم آزمايشگاه شخصي ام است که در آن براي خودم مي پلکيدم و راديو و وسايل مختلف درست مي کردم-  آرام آرام با استفاده از کتاب ها و دستورالعمل ها کشف کردم که در الکتريسيته فرمول ها و روابطي وجود دارند که جريان، مقاومت و... را به هم ربط مي دهند. يک روز با نگاه کردن به کتاب فرمول ها، فرمولي براي بسامد يک مدار تشديدي کشف کردم که به صورت خودالقايي عمل مي کرد و c ظرفيت خازنِ آن بود. آن ميان، سروکله ي پي هم پيدا شده بود. ولي دايره کجا بود؟ هان؟


داريد مي خنديد؟ ولي من آن موقع خيلي جدي بودم . پي يک چيزي بود که به دايره مربوط مي شد و حالا آنجا از مدار الکتريکي سر درآورده بود. شماها که داريد مي خنديد اصلاً مي دانيد سر و کلۀ پي از کجا پيدا مي شود؟!


من عاشق اين موضوع شده بودم. دنبال جواب آن مي گشتم و هميشه هم به آن فکر مي کردم. بعداً فهميدم که پيچه ها به شکل دايره ساخته مي شوند. شش ماه بعد يک کتاب پيدا کردم که خودالقاييِ پيچه هاي دايره اي و مربعي را داده بود و در پي همه ي فرمول ها وجود داشت. باز فکر کردم و فهميدم که پي به پيچه هاي دايره اي مربوط نيست. حالا کمي بهتر آن را مي فهمم، ولي ته دلم هنوز نمي دانم دايره کجاست و پي از کجا سر درآورده است.


آن وقت ها که خيلي جوان بودم -يادم نمي آيد چند سالم بود- واگني داشتم که يک توپ در آن بود و من آن را مي کشيدم. حين کشيدن، متوجه موضوعي شدم. پيش پدرم رفتم و به او گفتم : «وقتي واگن را مي کشم توپ عقب مي رود، ولي وقتي با واگن مي دوم و مي ايستم توپ جلو مي رود. چرا؟ چه جوابي مي دهي؟» گفت : «هيچ کس دليل اين را نمي داند، با اينکه اين يک موضوع کلي است و هميشه هم اتفاق مي افتد. هر چيزي که حرکت مي کند مي خواهد که به حرکت خودش ادامه بدهد، هر چيز ساکني هم دلش مي خواهد وضعيت خودش را حفظ کند و ساکن بماند. اگر خوب نگاه کني، مي بيني که وقتي از حالت سکون شروع به حرکت مي کني توپ عقب نمي رود، بلکه يک کمي هم جلو مي رود، ولي نه با سرعت واگن. به خاطر همين، قسمت عقب واگن به توپ مي خورد. اين اصل را اينرسي مي گويند.» من دويدم تا قضيه را امتحان کنم و البته توپ اصلاً عقب نمي رفت.


پدر بين «آنچه مي دانيم» و «اسمي که برايش مي گذاريم» خيلي فرق قائل بود. دربارة اسم ها و واژه ها يک داستان ديگر برايتان تعريف مي کنم. من با پدر روزهاي آخر هفته براي گردش به جنگل مي رفتيم و آنجا چيزهاي خيلي زيادي درباره ي طبيعت ياد مي گرفتيم. دوشنبه ها، با بچه ها توي مزرعه بازي مي کرديم. يک بار پسري به من گفت : «آن پرنده را مي بيني که روي چمن ها نشسته است؟ اسمش چيست؟» گفتم : «هيچ چيز از آن نمي دانم!» برگشت و گفت : «اسمش باسترک گلوقهوه اي است. پدرت به تو چيزي ياد نداده است؟»


توي دلم به او خنديدم. پدر قبلاً به من ياد داده بود که اسم، هيچ چيز دربارة آن پرنده به من ياد نمي دهد. او به من ياد داده بود که : «آن پرنده را مي بيني؟ اسمش باسترک گلوقهوه اي است. توي آلمان بهش هالتسِن فلوگل مي گويند و در چين چونگ لينگ. ولي اگر تو همۀ اسم هاي آن پرنده را هم بداني، هنوز چيز زيادي درباره ي آن پرنده نمي داني. فقط مي داني که مردم آن را چه صدا مي کنند. ولي باسترک آواز مي خواند و به جوجه هايش ياد مي دهد که چطوري پرواز کنند و در تابستان کيلومترها پرواز مي کند و هيچ کس هم نمي داند که از کجا راهش را پيدا مي کند.» و خيلي چيزهاي مشابه اين. تفاوتي اساسي وجود دارد بين اسم يک چيز و آن چيزي که واقعاً وجود دارد.


حالا که بحث به اينجا رسيد، دلم مي خواهد چند کلمه درباره ي واژه ها و تعاريف برايتان بگويم. بنابراين، بحث را به طور موقت قطع مي کنم. ياد گرفتن واژه ها خيلي لازم است، اما اين کار علم نيست. البته منظور من اين نيست که چون علم نيست نبايد آن را ياد بدهيم. ما درباره ي اين که چه چيزي را بايد ياد بدهيم حرف نمي زنيم؛ درباره ي اين بحث مي کنيم که علم چيست. اين که بلد باشيم چطور سانتي گراد را به فارنهايت تبديل کنيم علم نيست. البته دانستنش خيلي لازم است، ولي دقيقا علم نيست. براي صحبت کردن با همديگر بايد واژه داشته باشيم، کلمه بلد باشيم و درست هم همين است. ولي خوب است بدانيم که فرق «استفاده از واژه» و «علم» دقيقا چيست. در اين صورت، مي فهميم که چه وقت ابزار علم مثل واژه ها و کلمه ها را تدريس مي کنيم و چه وقت خود علم را ياد مي دهيم.


براي آموزش من، پدرم با مفهوم انرژي ور مي رفت و کلمه را پس از اين که ايده اي دربارة آن به دست مي آوردم به کار مي برد. کاري را که مي کرد خوب يادم هست. يک روز به من گفت : «سگ عروسکي حرکت مي کند، چون خورشيد مي تابد.» من جواب دادم : «نه خير هم! حرکت آن چه ربطي به تابيدن خورشيد دارد؟ سگ براي اين حرکت مي کند که من کوکش کرده ام.» پدر گفت : « ... و واسه ي چي، دوست من، مي تواني فنرش را کوک کني؟» گفتم : «چون غذا مي خورم.» پرسيد : «چي مي خوري دوست من؟» جواب دادم : «گياهان را.» دوباره پرسيد : « ... و گياهان چطوري رشد مي کنند؟» گفتم : گياهان رشد مي کنند چون خورشيد مي تابد.»


و همين طور سگ. درباره ي بنزين چه؟ انرژي ذخيره شده ي خورشيد که گياهان آن را گرفته اند و در زمين ذخيره شده است. همه ي مثال هاي ديگر هم به خورشيد ختم مي شود. همه ي چيزهايي که حرکت مي کنند، حرکتشان به خاطر تابيدن خورشيد است. همين طور ارتباط يک منبع انرژي با منبع ديگر روشن مي شود و دانش آموز دقيقا مي تواند آن را تکذيب کند : «فکر نکنم به خاطر تابيدن خورشيد باشد.» و به اين ترتيب بحث شروع مي شود. اين هم يک مثال از فرق بين تعريف ها-که البته لازم هستند و علم است.


در پياده روي هايي که در جنگل با هم داشتيم چيزهاي زيادي ياد گرفتم. درباره ي پرندگان، مثالي را پيش از اين طرح کردم، ولي باز يک مثال از پرنده هاي جنگل مي آورم. پدرم به جاي نام بردنِ آن ها مي گفت : «نگاه کن! مي بيني که پرنده ها خيلي به پرهايشان نوک مي زنند. فکر مي کني براي چي به پرهايشان نوک مي زنند؟» حدس زدم که پرهايشان ژوليده شده اند و پرنده مي خواهد با اين کار آن ها را مرتب کند. گفت : «خب، فکر مي کني پرها کِي نامرتب مي شوند؟ يا چطوري ژوليده مي شوند؟» گفتم : «قبل از اين که پرواز کنند و اين طرف و آن طرف بروند، پرهاشان مرتب است، ولي وقتي پرواز مي کنند پرها به هم مي ريزند و ژولي پولي مي شوند.» گفت : «پس حدس مي زني وقتي پرنده از پرواز برگشته است بايد بيشتر به پرهايش نوک بزند تا موقعي که فقط مدتي براي خودش اين طرف و آن طرف راه رفته و آنها را مرتب کرده است. خبُ بگذار ببينيم.» يک مدت نگاه کرديم و پرنده ها را پاييديم. معلوم شد که پرنده ها، خواه روي زمين راه بروند يا از پرواز برگشته باشند، يک اندازه نوک مي زنند. پس حدس من غلط بود. پدرم گفت پرنده به اين علت به پرهايش نوک مي زند که شپش دارد. پوسته ي کوچکي از ريشۀ پرِ پرنده خارج مي شود که خوراکي است و شپش آن را مي خورد. از بين پاهاي شپش مومي خارج مي شود که غذاي کرم هاي کوچکي است که آنجا زندگي مي کنند. اين غذا براي کرم خيلي زياد است و نمي تواند آن را خوب هضم کند. بنابراين، از بدنش مايعي بيرون مي آيد که شکر زيادي دارد و موجود خيلي کوچولويي از آن شکر تغذيه مي کند و... .


چيزي که گفتم درست نيست، ولي روح مطلب درست است. در اين مورد، من اولين چيزي که درباره ي انگل ها ياد گرفتم اين بود که يکي از آنها روي يکي ديگر زندگي مي کند. دوم اين که هر جايي در دنيا منبعي از چيزي وجود دارد که قابل خوردن است و مي تواند باعث ادامه ي زندگي شود. يعني موجود زنده اي پيدا مي شود که از آن استفاده کند و هر چيز کوچکي که باقي مي ماند يک موجود ديگر آن را مي خورد.


نتيجه ي اين مشاهده، حتي اگر به نتيجه گيري درست و حسابي هم نرسد، گنجينه اي از طلاست! باور کنيد که نتيجه ي بسيار جالبي است. فکر کنم خيلي مهم است -دست کم از نظر من- که اگر مي خواهيد به مردم ديدن و آزمايش کردن را ياد بدهيد، به آن ها نشان بدهيد که از اين کارها چيز قابل توجهي بيرون مي آيد. آن موقع بود که ياد گرفتم علم چيست. علم حوصله بود؛ علم شکيبايي بود. اگر نگاه مي کرديد و مواظب بوديد، توجه مي کرديد و حواستان جمع بود، چيز خوبي گيرتان مي آمد، اگرچه نه هميشه.


در جنگل چيزهاي ديگري هم ياد گرفتم. ما به جنگل مي رفتيم، چيزهاي زيادي مي ديديم و درباره ي آن ها با هم حرف مي زديم. راجع به گياهان، مبارزه ي آن ها براي نور، اينکه چگونه تلاش مي کنند تا ارتفاع بيشتري بالا بروند و مشکل بالا بردن آب به ارتفاع بيش از 10 تا 12 متر را حل کنند، گياهان کوچکي که دنبال نور کمي بودند و اين که نور چطور از آن بالا به لاي برگ ها نفود مي کرد... .


يک روز بعد از ديدن همه ي اين ها، پدرم دوباره مرا به جنگل برد و به من گفت : «در تمام مدتي که به جنگل نگاه مي کرديم، فقط نصف آن چيزي را که اتفاق مي افتاد مي ديديم. دقيقا نصف!» گفتم : «منظورت چيست؟» گفت : «ما فقط مي ديديم که چيزها چگونه رشد مي کنند. ولي براي هر رشد بايد به همان اندازه مرگ و فروپاشي هم وجود داشته باشد، وگرنه مواد هميشه مصرف مي شوند. درخت هاي خشک شده با تمام موادي که از هوا، زمين و جاهاي ديگر گرفته اند، آنجا افتاده اند. اگر اين مواد به هوا يا زمين برنگردند هيچ چيز جديد ديگري به وجود نمي آيد، چون مواد لازم وجود ندارند. به همين علت، بايد به همان اندازه، فروپاشي هم وجود داشته باشد.»


از آن به بعد ما در گردش هايمان در جنگل کُنده هاي پوسيده را مي شکستيم و موجودات ريز و قارچ هاي بامزه اي را مي ديديم که رشد مي کردند. او نمي توانست باکتري ها را به من نشان بدهد، ولي اثر نرم کننده ي آن ها را به من نشان مي داد. مي ديديم که چطور جنگل مدام دارد مواد را به يکديگر تبديل مي کند. چيزهاي خيلي زيادي وجود داشت. وصف چيزها به روش هاي عجيب و غريب. شايد هم فکر کنيد که سرانجام چيزي عايد پدرم شد.


 من به mit رفتم و بعد به پرينستون. به خانه که برگشتم، پدرم گفت : « هميشه دلم مي خواست چيزي را بدانم که هيچ وقت ازش سر در نياوردم. خبُ پسر جان! حالا که علوم را بهت ياد داده اند، مي خواهم آن را برايم روشن کني.» گفتم : «بله» گفت : « تا آنجايي که مي فهمم، مي گويند نور وقتي از اتم گسيل مي شود که اتم از يک حالت به حالت ديگر مي رود؛ از حالت برانگيخته به حالتي با انرژي کمتر.» گفتم: «درست است.» گفت : «و نور نوعي ذره است: فوتون. فکر مي کنم به آن فوتون مي گويند» گفتم : «بله» ادامه داد : «پس اگر فوتون موقعي که اتم از حالت برانگيخته به حالت پايين تر مي رود از آن بيرون بيايد، بايد در حالت برانگيخته در اتم وجود داشته باشد.» گفتم : «خُب، نه!» گفت : «خُب، پس چطوري توجيه مي کني که فوتون مي تواند از اتم بيرون بيايد بدون اينکه در حالت برانگيخته در آن باشد؟» چند لحظه فکر کردم و گفتم : «متأسفم، نمي دانم و نمي توانم توجيهش کنم.»


بعد از آن همه سال که سعي کرده بود چيزي را به من ياد بدهد، از اين که به نتيجه اي چنين ضعيف رسيده بود خيلي نااميد شد. داشتن گنجينه اي از انبوه معلومات که بتواند از نسلي به نسل ديگر منتقل شود چيز جالبي است. اما يک آفت بزرگ دارد : امکانش هست که ايده هايي که منتقل مي شوند زياد براي نسل بعدي مفيد نباشند. هر نسلي ايده هايي دارد، اما اين ايده ها لزوماً مفيد و سودمند نيستند. زماني مي رسد که ايده هايي که به آرامي روي هم تل انبار شده اند، فقط يک مشت چيزهاي عملي و مفيد نباشند؛ انبوهي از تعصبات و باورهاي عجيب و غريب هم در آنها وجود داشته باشند.


بعد از آن، راهي براي دوري از اين آفت کشف شد و آن راه، ترديد در مورد چيزي است که از نسل گذشته به ما منتقل شده است. جريان از اين قرار است که هر کس به جاي اطمينان به تجربيات گذشته، تلاش کند تا موضوع را خودش تجربه کند و اين است آنچه «علم» ناميده مي شود؛ نتيجه ي اکتشافي که ارزش امتحان کردنِ دوباره با تجربه ي مستقيم را دارد، و نه اطمينان به تجربه ي نسل گذشته. من آن را اين گونه مي بينم و اين بهترين تعريفي است که مي دانم.


قشنگي ها و شگفتي هاي اين دنيا با توجه به تجربه هاي جديد کشف مي شوند. اِعجاب از چيزهايي که برايتان گفتم : اينکه چيزها حرکت مي کنند چون خورشيد مي تابد. (البته همه چيز به خاطر تابيدن خورشيد حرکت نمي کند؛ زمين مستقل از تابيدن خورشيد مي چرخد و واکنش هاي هسته اي مي توانند بدون توجه به خورشيد انرژي توليد کنند و احتمالا آتشفشان ها را چيزي جز تابيدن خورشيد به تلاطم و خروش درمي آورد.)دنيا پس از آموزش علوم متفاوت تر به نظر مي رسد. مثلاً درخت ها از هوا ساخته شده اند. وقتي مي سوزند به هوا برمي گردند. در گرماي شعله، گرماي خورشيد آزاد مي شود. اين گرما در تبديل هوا به درخت در آن نهفته شده بود. در خاکستر درخت بخش کوچکي باقي مي ماند که به خاطر هوا نيست، بلکه از زمين به آن اضافه شده بود. همه ي اين چيزها قشنگند و علم به طور اعجازآميزي سرشار از همه ي اين هاست. آن ها الهام برانگيزند و مي شود آنها را به ديگران هم بخشيد.


ما خيلي مطالعه مي کنيم و در طي آن مشاهداتي انجام مي دهيم، فهرست هايي فراهم مي آوريم، آمارهايي مي گيريم و خيلي کارهاي ديگر. اما علم واقعي از اين راه به دست نمي آيد و معلومات حقيقي از اين کارها بيرون نمي زند. اينها فقط قالب تقليدي علم هستند. مثل فرودگاه هاي جزاير درياي جنوب با برج هاي راديويي و چيزهاي ديگري که همه از چوب ساخته شده بودند. ساکنان جزيره آمدن هواپيماهاي بزرگ را انتظار مي کشيدند. آنها حتي هواپيمايي چوبي به شکل هواپيماهايي که در فرودگاه هاي خارجي ديده بودند ساخته بودند. اما هواپيماي چوبي آنها پرواز نمي کرد!


شما معلم هايي که در پايين هرم به بچه ها درس مي دهيد، شايد بتوانيد بعضي وقت ها درباره ي متخصصان شک کنيد. از علم ياد بگيريد که بايد به متخصصان شک کنيد. در واقع، مي توانم علم را جور ديگري هم تعريف کنم : علم اعتقاد به ناآگاهي متخصصان است.


وقتي يک نفر مي گويد «علم اين و آن را ياد مي دهد.» کلمه را درست به کار نبرده است؛ علم چيزي ياد نمي دهد، تجربه است که به ما ياد مي دهد. اگر به شما بگويند «علم اين و آن را نشان داده است.» مي توانيد بپرسيد که «علم چطور آن را نشان داده است؟ چطور دانشمندان فهميده اند؟ چطور؟ چه؟ کجا؟» نبايد بگوييم «علم نشان داده است.»، بايد بگوييم «تجربه اين را نشان داده است.» و شما به اندازه ي هر کس ديگر حق داريد که وقتي چيزي درباره ي تجربه اي مي شنويد، حوصله داشته باشيد و به تمام دلايل گوش فرا دهيد و قضاوت کنيد که آيا نتيجه گيري درست انجام شده است يا نه.


در زمينه هايي که آن قدر پيچيده اند که علم واقعي نمي تواند کار خاصي بکند، بايد به نوعي حکمت قديمي، نوعي درستکار بودن تکيه کنيم. مي خواهم اين فکر را در معلم ها القا کنم که به اعتماد به نفس، عقل سليم و هوش طبيعي اميدوار باشند. پس ... ادامه بدهيد. متشکرم!

----------


## moho

تکراری بود اما کماکان زیبا ... ممنون از استارتر

----------


## arj

البته فکر نمیکنم این متن سخنرانیش هنگام دریافت جایزه نوبل باشه !
توی لکچر نوبل پرایز ! ، یک چکیده ای از کارهایی که انجام دادند و به نوبل منجر شد رو میگن . توی سایت نوبل هم همچین سخنرانی از فاینمن نیست ! 
ولی بسیار زیبا بود !

----------

